# 1 year-old has terrible gas problems...PLEASE HELP



## dillm4 (Mar 2, 2011)

My one year old, Buster, will not stop passing gas. I have tried different dog foods, always buying two at a time so that his body can get use to it, but he still passes gas all day and all night. I have been spending so much money on air freshener and Febreze that I decided I needed to ask a forum for help. 

Are there any dog foods out there that you serious Golden lovers endorse and if so where can I find it specifically. PetsMart, Wal-Mart, Pet-Co, etc. 

Also, if it is not the type of dog food, do you have any tips on getting him to stop his ridiculous, gaseous ways?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pepcid AC, the old original single ingredient, is good stuff for this. A better dog food might also help like California Natural bc it has simple, high quality ingredients. Pro Plan makes "Sensitive Stomach".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dillm4*

dillm4

What food was he on when he didn't pass gas?
My guess is that it is the food, but I would definitely tell the vet about this.

Our dogs eat Purina Pro Plan Shredded Chicken and we've never had any problem with gas.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

All the crazy changing of foods might be irritating his stomach. Flora (who has a very sensitive stomach) has done very well on ProPlan's Sensitive formula. I would recommend that.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> All the crazy changing of foods might be irritating his stomach.


That's exactly what I was going to say. I had to go through this with my mom because she kept saying Luke had loose stools and she would change his food after two weeks. So basically, she had his stomach in turmoil. I finally just told her she had to give it 6 weeks on one single food. Once she did that, he stopped having loose stools.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd probably pick a good food (Eukanuba, ProPlan, etc.) and just stick with it for a bit. If the gas continued after a month, I'd change to a different protein source within the same line of foods (i.e., move from ProPlan chicken to ProPlan lamb). What you're experiencing is not typical.

Has he done this his whole life? What foods is he on? If you give us more info, maybe we can offer more insight.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

There's a reason why you can blame it on the dog..... =-)


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

You might try "Missing Link", available at lots of pet food stores. It contains probiotics, EFA's, joint supplements, etc. It's a good product and not expensiive. It's also tasty to the dogs. Comes in a bag and you sprinkle some on the food. The probiotics might help with the gas but chosing one food and sticking to it might be the best plan in the long run.


----------



## dillm4 (Mar 2, 2011)

*I have changed his dog food.....*

to a much more expensive dog food that has zero corn filling. It's called "Taste of the Wild". This particular blend has smoke salmon. I also bought him a bowl that has pegs in it so that Buster can't scarf his food down so quickly. Also I have been adding water to his food to help with that. 

Although he has still been passing gas, it has not been nearly as bad. I hope that it completely stops after his stomach has become accustomed to the new food. 

I thank you all for the help and I will let you guys know how he does in the future.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Good news that a change of food seems to be doing the trick. I was going to suggest he may be eating too quickly, but you have that covered too .

Now all he needs is to be kept on the same food for a period of time to see if that helps him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dillm4*

Dillm4

Glad to hear that he seems to be doing better with the new food.


----------

